# Help!! To Buy a LCD at Rs 15,000



## sourav (Apr 6, 2008)

i want 2 buy a new lcd for my pc.........it should b between 15,000 including every tax.........

suggest good lcd monitors.......

if possible send the link to its pics.........


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

get viewsonic vx2235wm-5. something like 15.5k in india.
currently using it, got it from singapore for 11.5k.


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd highly suggest a Dell.


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> I'd highly suggest a Dell.


there are two models of dell, the 228wfp and 2208wfp (ultrasharp).

only ultrasharp provides good features but it is very highly priced.......abt 19k


----------



## pillainp (Apr 7, 2008)

They are not offering the Ultrasharp 2208WFP anymore.

Look at this one: *Dell SP2208WFP*

It costs a little above 15K+taxes.


----------



## sourav (Apr 7, 2008)

dell sp2208wfp........it costs a little over 15k ...it comes with webcam...i think everything else is same as e228wfp......r8!!!!!!!!!


if yes..i don't need webcam..then i should go for.......228wfp???

or sp2208wfp is better????


----------



## confused (Apr 8, 2008)

compare for urself here:
1>response time
2>only actual contrast [dynamic contrast, is just a marketing tactic, just like a few years back when all speakers were rated as 3000watts PMPO, etc]
3>connectivity [HDMI,DVI,VGA also HDCP compatibility]
4>tilt/height adjust features

then decide for urself if the higher price is worth it........
[also while buying at the store insist on checking for dead/bright pixels ..... ]


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 8, 2008)

Dell E228WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor or Dell SP2208WFP 22" WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor With Webcam.

I have ordered the Dell E228WFP.


----------



## confused (Apr 8, 2008)

^^good for you........

how much is shipping?
what is their return/exchange policy for DP/BP?? [dead or bright pixels]


----------



## sourav (Apr 8, 2008)

i don't think sp2208wfp will be available by 16000 bucks also....

so.........it should not be in my list.........it is too above ......it must be above 16000 bucks when prices of transportation and taxes will be included..

neway...gonaa call dell today about these two monitors...

@confused
i will not be buying at store.......the is not available here......so i have to order by a call..........

What does this mean???
Contrast Ratio  =    2000:1 (dynamic) typical (sp2208wfp)
Contrast Ratio  =    800:1 (typical) (e228wfp)

Response Time =     2 ms (gray to gray) typical (sp2208wfp)
Response Time =     5 ms (typical) (e228wfp)

i am getting confused here.......in dynamic and typical.... and ....gray to gray while it is not written in e228wfp!!!!!!!!

plzzzzzzz.....help before i call them


----------



## sourav (Apr 8, 2008)

dell e228wfp including every taxes and transportation charge would cost 18000 and something and sp2208wfp is imported from malaysia therefore it would cost nearly 34000 bucks....and ultrasharp model is available.....which would cost around 17000 bucks...

now help me........i have heard we can bargain with dell......but say by how much do u think then wil go for......will i get the ultrasharp for 16000 something ????


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 8, 2008)

confused said:


> ^^good for you........
> 
> how much is shipping?
> what is their return/exchange policy for DP/BP?? [dead or bright pixels]



With shipping and taxes, its exact 14k. Octroi extra, if applicable in your state/city/town.

Octroi is charged in some states/cities while it's not charged in some. Usually the Octroi ranges from 2% to 5%. Only in Pune, its 7% .

If you are havind dead/bright pixels, they replace the monitor for free within the on-site warranty period. 



sourav said:


> dell e228wfp including every taxes and transportation charge would cost 18000 and something and sp2208wfp is imported from malaysia therefore it would cost nearly 34000 bucks....and ultrasharp model is available.....which would cost around 17000 bucks...
> 
> now help me........i have heard we can bargain with dell......but say by how much do u think then wil go for......will i get the ultrasharp for 16000 something ????



Hey, who told you those horrible prices? 

E228WFP should cost 14k + Octroi (if applicable in your state/city)
SP2208WFP should cost 16k + Octroi (if applicable in your state/city)

That's it!


----------



## confused (Apr 10, 2008)

sourav said:


> What does this mean???
> Contrast Ratio  =    2000:1 (dynamic) typical (sp2208wfp)
> Contrast Ratio  =    800:1 (typical) (e228wfp)
> 
> ...



dynamic = fake = marketing tactic
always compare typical contrast ratios.......

visit this for more info on specs..


----------



## indrajit_pande (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have booked the Dell SP2208WFP from Harish at Dell Bangalore and am getting it for 16100/- all inclusive in Bangalore. The set is assembled in Chennai as the Dell Manager told, not imported from Malayasia anymore. It will come in a week to my home. 

2ms G-to-G response helps in gaming to reduce ghosting. Dell 22" Ultrasharp is NOT AVAILABLE. I have used both Ultrasharp and normal 19" monitors. There is surely a difference while reading. But ultrasharps are usually with 5ms response. Am not very sure how it will be while gaming. SP2208WFP has 2ms G-to-G response, which seems to be good for gaming and any motion video. Webcam and mic are extras.

Only SP2208WFP has HDMI as well as DVI connectors for those who plan to plug in a Blue Ray reader/writer and junk DVD writer next year. Analog connection may display HD media but not at its best.

HD media needs atleast 1920 x 1200 resolution (1080p) to view without down-scaling. Which means 24" monitor is minimum size needed. 24" costs 20k and above. So the nearest one is the 22". Any non-TN panel will cost a bomb. So if you don't want to spend a hefty sum, settle for a good TN panel. I would highly recommend Dell SP2208WFP.

Consider this... Best part of Dell is the warranty on dead pixels. More than 6 dead pixels in 3 years warranty period, and they would replace the monitor. In addition there's a full money back warranty for 30 days from the date of arrival of the monitor at your home. If anyone is unhappy with the set, he can send it back and get full refund. Dell service is way better than any other brand.

So 16k is a fair deal (in the current scenario) and peace of mind for coming years.


----------



## shadow2get (Jul 4, 2008)

Why are u BUMPing/Replying to 3-month old threads ?


----------

